# Kangertech Dripbox 2



## Petrus (16/11/16)

Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 75375
> 
> Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


Would be cool if they released the press RBA on it's own. Even though I won't support Kangertech anymore, I would still like a better (and cheap) option for my current Dripbox.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ashley A (16/11/16)

Such a pitty. I'm in the market for a couple mods after losing mine in a car accident and this would have been ideal but I can't bring myself so support them anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/11/16)

I really want a regulated bottom fed device. Finally one that wont cost a arm and a leg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (16/11/16)

This has been needed for far too long


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/11/16)

These will sell like crazy... @Sir Vape hope you guys will bring this in


----------



## Ashley A (16/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> These will sell like crazy... @Sir Vape hope you guys will bring this in


I'm sure Devilotion Vape already has them

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/11/16)

Ashley A said:


> I'm sure Devilotion Vape already has them


Is that an actual vendor?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is that an actual vendor?


Well I guess that depends on your definition of "vendor"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (16/11/16)

Please can someone enlighten me to the Kangertech hate doing the rounds.


----------



## Rafique (16/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is that an actual vendor?




I think he means Evolution vape


----------



## Saad (16/11/16)

Hoping someone stocks this soon!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Please can someone enlighten me to the Kangertech hate doing the rounds.



Here we go... not sure any vendor is going to play with Kangertech again soon.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kangertech-sa-pty-ltd-exclusive-sole-distributor-for-africa.t26106/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

